# Fish & Life Span



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

If a fish is said to live for (ex.) 4 years, does this mean the fish can't live longer than that amount of time?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Could be less, could be more. All depends on how well their kept.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yep! For example, in the wild, most yellow tangs live to be around seven years old, yet, in reef keeping, there are many yellow tangs that are around and over twenty. Keep them happy and they'll keep you happy.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok, that's good to know  Thanks. A few of my fish are old that's why I asked.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

P.senegalus said:


> Ok, that's good to know  Thanks. A few of my fish are old that's why I asked.


I can't belive my bettas still alive, hes been sick abunch, fighting some disease. but we cured it. He nearly died, but now hes all better and has his color back.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow, sounds like he's been through a lot. Do you have a picture of him? 
The oldest fish I had was my oscar.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

P.senegalus said:


> Wow, sounds like he's been through a lot. Do you have a picture of him?
> The oldest fish I had was my oscar.


Sure, Ill post it tomorrow. Alot of his color has come back, but bits of it are still the weird purple color..


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> Sure, Ill post it tomorrow. Alot of his color has come back, but bits of it are still the weird purple color..


OK here he is, looks sooo much better from before.

The blue used to be completely gone.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

He's looking good


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

he is beautiful ZD.... you did a good job of takin care of him!!!!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Awww he's kind of cute


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

it all depends on the fish and how well you take care of it. In china last year a 300yr old Carp died.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks, His veils are turning back to green and red. Before, something weird happened and all his scales except his head turned purple. And then his head lost its scale and it was all red, so I got some bettafix, and did that everyday. HIs color came back a little, but this toook forevvvvver. SO then he starts flipping like hes dieing, more bettafix and put a air/bubble stone thingie in his tank. While I was away, he was very close to dieing, but my mom saved him. And then almost eminently, his color came back almost all the way full. So honestly I really don't know what happened with him, but hes a fighter!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

300!!! WOW!

I had some Modesta loaches last 9 years.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

The oldest recorded fish was a 226 year old koi,along with a 179,153,and 2 143 year old koi's.


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

I love you guys lol. The thread started about fish ages and now it is about a Betta! 

On topic: I was wondering this the other day.


----------

